# Should the remote smell?



## MacQ2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi all, I just bought a used HR10-250 on Ebay. Looks very clean, HDMI and other cables were in original sealed plastic bags. But, there is a distinct odor from the remote. It's hard to place, my wife is usually good at that and she can't identify it.

Funny thing is, the HDMI and DVI cables have the same smell and they were in their sealed bags.

I have owned more than a half-dozen TIVOs and none had any sort of odor. The remote for HR10-250 seems to be the same plastic as the others so it puzzles me.

Anybody have a similar experience? I'm pretty sure if I ask the seller about it I'll get an answer something like "I never noticed that".

Thanks


----------



## DonQijote (Mar 2, 2004)

MacQ2 said:


> Hi all, I just bought a used HR10-250 on Ebay. Looks very clean, HDMI and other cables were in original sealed plastic bags. But, there is a distinct odor from the remote. It's hard to place, my wife is usually good at that and she can't identify it.
> 
> Funny thing is, the HDMI and DVI cables have the same smell and they were in their sealed bags.
> 
> ...


====================================================

The remotes and cables are not made at the same factory, and threfore, should not have the same identical smell. If the smell is external, wherein one of the items in the bag penetrated the other items, then this should be easy to correct.

Place the remote and cables in a sealed bag that also contains a "Bounce" or similar dryer fabric softener sheet. Leave it sealed for a day. If the origin of the smell is from an "external" source, this will take care of it.

If that does not take care of it, look for a dead sardine inside the remote control


----------



## JRAllas (Mar 26, 2006)

MacQ2 said:


> There is a distinct odor from the remote. Funny thing is, the HDMI and DVI cables have the same smell and they were in their sealed bags.
> 
> Anybody have a similar experience? I'm pretty sure if I ask the seller about it I'll get an answer something like "I never noticed that".
> 
> Thanks


In my days as a bench-tech I serviced many a consumer electronic gadget, such as VCR's, TV's, and stereos. The most distinct odor I ever dealt with was almost always accompanied by critters inside the equipment. These critters were of the more resilient type who I've heard will survive a nuclear attack. Several times I had to chase them around the bench and smash them with a can of Freon TF so they wouldn't infest the shop. After dealing with that a couple times we decided to refuse servicing items that had "the odor". We'd immediately bag it, seal it, and return it to the owner. We tried using a spray to kill them inside the bag so the equipment could be serviced, but it would only damage the surface of the face-plates and discolor the cases. It wasn't worth the trouble. The only other time I dealt with that odor was when I worked Maintenance for an apartment complex. We had to empty an abandoned apartment that was infested with the same critters. Its an odor you don't soon forget and I hope I don't have to deal with it again. Unfortunately, its hard to describe, but the best I can do is say its a sick sweet smell. If you know anyone that's an exterminator, ask them to take a whiff of your remote, then take a picture of their face and post it on the Internet. That should be good for a laugh. Perhaps you should set your tag-line to, "Smell my remote". I think it rates up there somewhere with, "Smell my finger".


----------



## lostman72 (Jul 12, 2003)

Rap it in news papers. It will get rid of the smell over night. (no joke) It's also great to get rid of cig smoke.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Outgassing.

Either that or it probably has something to do with where it's been lately (or whatever it was last shoved into).

BTW, this might qualify as the most odd-ball thread ever.


----------



## sonjasway (Mar 3, 2004)

I know this was posted years ago but I'm hoping someone will know what to do. My remote has a perfume stink that may very well be from the poison of a dryer sheet of some sort. I really don't know why people use these things, no natural scent lasts like these and you know they are going to be linked to cancer someday - it's inevitable.
Regardless - my remote stinks and I can't get rid of the smell. I've rubbed it down with alcohol, peroxide, straight white vinegar, sesame oil - the smell still keeps coming back. I've left it outside. I just put it away for over a year. I can't keep it in my bed cause it makes me sick and I get a very sore throat just being around it. 
Now unfortunately, the other remote I have can't be programmed to work my new tv. 
Help - I'll try anything.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Lemon juice? (it could work).

I'd just flip for a new remote; they are pretty cheap at the Tivo store website.


----------



## 230 (Nov 3, 1999)

One crazy thread! Anyone know what type of "critter" is implied?


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

When I was very young I distinctly recall hearing of something called a "stink bug". I don't know if someone was playing a joke on me but it seems there really is such an insect. It was described to me as very tiny, like the size of a pin head, and brownish in color. I wonder if anyone can attest to this with an affirmation.

I just did a Google search and there is indeed a real stink bug in this world. It just isn't small like I was told.


----------



## MacQ2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow, this was so long ago I didn't remember posting it.

To sonjasway, as TyroneShoes noted, you can buy new remotes at Tivo.com. Another place is www.weaknees.com. They have some other varieties of Tivo remotes in case you are especially particular.

To all who theorized about my original odor, I should have been more descriptive. It was a strong chemical odor - definitely not animal. And, I don't think off-gassing otherwise I would have noticed it on my other remotes. The smell was very strong and remains a mystery. Perhaps the eBay seller had it in a meth lab, I'll never know.

Anyway, I ended up putting the unit and remote in a closet since I changed my plan and didn't need it. A few months ago, after more than 3 years, I took it out to use it again and, lo and behold, the odor was gone! Problem solved


----------



## BlueMonk (Oct 8, 2002)

Funny thread. Brightened my Monday morning. And glad the OP problem is solved of course.


----------



## Eddief66 (Oct 24, 2009)

EJ said:


> One crazy thread! Anyone know what type of "critter" is implied?


Watch a movie called "Damnation Alley" and you'll see.


----------



## TooMuchTime (Jun 29, 2008)

"My dog has no nose."
"How does he smell?"
"Terrible!"


----------



## playa (Aug 2, 2010)

I have an eight year old HR10 peanut that doesnt smelll at all. Maybe you bought yours from a perfume freak or a smoker.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

So the resolution is to store it in a closet for over 3 years! ;-D


----------



## sonjasway (Mar 3, 2004)

I threw out the stinky remote - after wrapping it in fresh lemon slices and storing it in a plastic bag for a couple weeks. Finally just gave up and bought a new one. The new one doesn't exactly smell but if you bring your nose close to the number keys there is a very faint perfume smell. I can live with this one, but I think maybe it's something chemical in the plastic these are made of.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Moving on might also be a good idea for the rest of us (you can close the thread; we have exhausted this discussion and exhausted every poster).

I think the consensus is and we probably all agree that "no, the remote should not smell".


----------



## 230 (Nov 3, 1999)

Thus we end, no rather suspend, the 4-year odyssey to find out why a remote should smell. 

Let us not forget one of man's eternal questions. Why are we here? Does man possess a soul? Why does the remote smell? For we shall table this discussion, but perhaps someday our children, or our children's children will have the knowledge and science to answer that which has eluded us lo these sleepless nights.

Godspeed friends


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Amen.

Pass the money plate.


----------

